# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  The digital domain DSP on the cheap?

## Moondog55

Damn and blast but I am going to get rid of this old Rotel gear and buy a  new Yamaha that is easy to use with the new TV and such. It is simply  underpowered for our speakers. Still clean as a whistle but not enough  grunt for the bigger less efficient Sansui speakers.
If anybody wants a good distribution amp give me a how before I list it on eBay.
On another note does anybody here have any experience with digital manipulation?
I  need to build new subwoofers and it seems that DSP is the way to go but  I know nothing about the use thereoff and don't know if the unit I am  looking at is any good .   https://www.parts-express.com/dayton...audio--230-500 
The last time I thought about investing in a digital solution the unit in question had 3 zeros after the dollar and they were considered bottom end gear

----------


## DavoSyd

hey mate - check out MINIDSP https://www.minidsp.com/products/minidsp-in-a-box 
i run this on my bi-amped speakers and seems flawless...

----------


## DavoSyd

btw - Rotel is AWESOME keep it for a garage set up or something?

----------


## Moondog55

I have looked at the miniDSP but the sale price on the Dayton Audio is very good, to get the same from miniDSP I'd have to spend $350- 
The H/T amp is too small really only 70 watts per channel. I run another Rotel amp for my mid-bass, the old 1070, now that amp is nice.
How is the DSP on bass manipulation? I need to push the old Road Thunder up 9dB at least an octave lower

----------


## Cecile

WAF 
Just saying   :Rofl:

----------


## Moondog55

Interestingly because of the Hardly Normal tax and the way US companies calculate and collect it the local price is 10% cheaper than buying direct from the USA

----------

